# What about a different engine



## spccarstens (Jan 9, 2006)

I want to know if there is a different engine that would fit in an 97 Altima (not the same one that it comes out of the factory with) preferably a 6cyl.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Japanese U13 Bluebirds had 4 cylinders only but is was everything from the CD20 diesel to the SR18 and SR20 as well as the KA24 and the all-wheel-drive SSS SR20DET. I have seen conversions with Maxima VG30 and VQ35 V6 but have no idea on the reliabilty of such conversions.

Troy


----------



## spccarstens (Jan 9, 2006)

*What do you think is stronger*

I don't know about the differences in engines between the bluebird or the altima, is the bluebird's engine stronger or set up for performance? My engine (original 97 altima) is working to celebrate it's 200k, but I do notice the loss of power. I plan on keeping my "baby". I plan on replacing the engine and would like to know what is better for her.


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

Go with the bluebird engine its a sr-20det that would do pretty nice for it. with a nismo lsd and a short shift. but i know the engine would cost 1500.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

The Bluebird comes with the KA24 and is available in both FWD and 4WD. The Bluebird SSS (higher performance model) comes with the SR20DET red top and is also available in both FWD and 4WD. I may be doing this swap this summer if I don't buy an FB RX-7.

BTW, I don't think Nismo makes an LSD for the Bluebird, but if they did you would have a hard time getting a hold of one since it would only be sold in Japan. I also don't know if anyone makes a short throw shifter for it because it is a different tranny.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The U13 Bluebird SSS in Australia has the KA24DE and is only available in FWD. Only a few early US Altimas were available with AWD and the KA24DE. The Bluebird SSS ATESSA was the only SR20DET-equipped U13 and only came with AWD and most were automatic trans (less than 10 percent manual). The FWD trans and axles need to be adapted from a P10 G20 or a B13 Sentra SE-R to use the SR20DE or DET in the Altima.

The Nismo LSD offered for the U13 and L30 Altimas is actually the same LSD as the Japanese U12 Bluebird (our Stanza) SSS-R which has the red top SR20DET and the top mounted intercooler. The trans is very much the same inside except with a rear output for the rear diff (R180).

The short throw is available from C's of Japan.

BTW I just pulled the 12A and I'm building a street-port 13B six port for an 85 FB RX-7 that someone gave me for free to haul it away. Also installing all new suspension, wheels, tires, and rear disc brakes. I began on rotaries and S30 240Zs so I have a soft spot for the old school cars.

Troy


----------



## spccarstens (Jan 9, 2006)

*You seem to see what I'm looking for*

You seem to see what I'm getting at. I plan on replacing my engine and would like to also put a LSD in my 97. If I am understanding you right my best choise would be to get an engine from a U12 or U13 Bluebird. I don't want to put AWD in my car, I would be content with a LSD/ FWD. Do you think that I would have to replace my tans. aswell, or would I be able to just put in the Nismo LSD in the old one and drop in the engine of a U12 or U13?


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> The U13 Bluebird SSS in Australia has the KA24DE and is only available in FWD. Only a few early US Altimas were available with AWD and the KA24DE. The Bluebird SSS ATESSA was the only SR20DET-equipped U13 and only came with AWD and most were automatic trans (less than 10 percent manual). The FWD trans and axles need to be adapted from a P10 G20 or a B13 Sentra SE-R to use the SR20DE or DET in the Altima.
> 
> The Nismo LSD offered for the U13 and L30 Altimas is actually the same LSD as the Japanese U12 Bluebird (our Stanza) SSS-R which has the red top SR20DET and the top mounted intercooler. The trans is very much the same inside except with a rear output for the rear diff (R180).
> 
> ...


Well you seem to know better than me.

Cool if I get the FB I am going to throw the FC Turbo II motor but I don't know when or ever if it will happen.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

spccarstens said:


> You seem to see what I'm getting at. I plan on replacing my engine and would like to also put a LSD in my 97. If I am understanding you right my best choise would be to get an engine from a U12 or U13 Bluebird. I don't want to put AWD in my car, I would be content with a LSD/ FWD. Do you think that I would have to replace my tans. aswell, or would I be able to just put in the Nismo LSD in the old one and drop in the engine of a U12 or U13?


The bell housing is different between the SR20 and the KA24 so you have to use one of the two model's trans I recommended.

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

tm_94altima said:


> Well you seem to know better than me.
> 
> Cool if I get the FB I am going to throw the FC Turbo II motor but I don't know when or ever if it will happen.


I recommend using the 89-91 TII engines if you are using FC power but if you are going that far why not use a Cosmos 13B RE engine. Newer and easier to find. I have an FC sport that is the donor of the 13B and will someday get the 20B in the shop installed.

Troy


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Here is a nice article about the Bluebird SSS Attesa:
http://autospeed.drive.com.au/cms/A_140/article.html

You can't view the whole article without paying though.


----------

